# American Karate



## IMAA (May 12, 2003)

In the dojo, which I attend it is called "American TaeKwonDo".  
However,  it has a more Japanese influence to it rather than Korean.  When I say influence I mean we count in Japanese, all our techniques are refered to by Japanese names.  Our forms from what I understand however are that of Korean influence.  Which is where the term TKD comes into play.  We do the Pin'an kata's, and Nihunchisho( which if Im not mistaken is Shotokan) and we also do Bassaisho kata.

   Now much to my confusion,  we are also called by some, American Karate, and a Korean Karate dojo.   

Are their anyone else that has this same type of school.

If I was to copy a few things down that I have found in my research I have found this:
    After Japan's occupation of Korea, Japanese colonial rule tightened its grip on the Korean economy and the people. Its purpose was to suppress the Korean populace and to erase the Korean identity. Japanese businesses were given preferential treatment and they took advantage of Korea's natural resources.

 At least nine Korean masters trained in Japan: Yong-Shul Choi, Geka Yung, Hyung-Ju Cho, Won-Kuk Lee, Pyong-Chik Ro, Hong-Hi Choi, Yong-i Choi, Ki-Whang Kim, and Pyung-In Yun. Yong-Shul Choi claims to have trained for many years in Daito-ryu Aikijutsu under Sokaku Takeda, although his claims are not recognized by the followers of Morihei Ueshiba, the founder of Aikido. Choi later returned to Korea and taught Yusul (jJujutsu), which one of his students, Ji-Han Jae, later called Hapkido ("coordinated energy way"). The other eight Koreans trained in Karate-do. Geka Yung was the head instructor of the Kanbukan ("Korean martial arts hall") in Japan, which was later renamed the Renbukan ("training martial arts hall") under Norio Nakamura. Hyung-Ju Cho moved to Japan, changed his name to Neichu So, and trained in Goju-ryu Karate-do under Chojun Miyagi in high school, becoming a Karate-do instructor in 1939. According to Hancock, Won-Kuk Lee learned Shotokan karate-do while attending school in Japan.  

>>Upon tracing our lineage back it goes back to a guy named "LEE" I dont know if its this WON KUK LEE or not though..

After the war, most martial arts schools in Korea were using the name Karate and were using Japanese terminology to describe techniques. They used Japanese patterns and training methods. There were no techniques or terminology that resembled Taekkyon. This was a problem until after the Korean War when nationalistic and political motivations led to an effort to portray the martial arts that had developed in Korean as having ancient Korean origins.

> anyway this is just some food for thought... I didnt know if anyone else knows much about this history or not..and could help me understand......thanks


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2003)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5827


----------



## Brother John (May 25, 2003)

I'm not sure about your particular school. You may want to probe your instructor for info on their background or their instructors,,, they may have studied both Korean and Japanese styles.

I spent five years in a school that taught a mix of Tae Kwan Do Moo Duk Kwan and GoJu Ryu Karate-do. The counting and commands were in English... so no confusion there. They never went into great detail on delineating what was Korean and what was Okinawan... but all in all it blended well I think. 
I had a very good time in the school. 
Your Brother
John


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

I was trained at USA Karate in St. Petersburg, Florida back in 1993. My main Master who is John Graden who trained under Joe Lewis who in turn trained under Mr. Bruce Lee, however I was told that the "American" style was integrated with more western boxing techniques.


----------



## Aikia (Oct 21, 2004)

Some historians point to the fact that the Japanese introduced karate to Korea during the Japanese occupation between 1910 and 1945. When the Koreans regained control they sought to erase all thing Japanese, including the name karate. Thus was born the new art of Tae Kwon Do (1955). Still TKD was very much Korean Karate throught the 1960's. In 1973 the WTF began to develop a new TKD. The TKD of the 1988 Olympics is very different from the original Korean Karate.
 American karate represents the best interpretations from all countries. Use what works is the theme for American Karate. Today we have learned that it is not the art but the individual that is important.

Jerry Beasley, Ed.D.
www.aikia.net


----------



## OC Kid (Oct 21, 2004)

I want to just throw this out here...would MMA be considered American Karate???


----------



## Wild Bill (Oct 21, 2004)

Years ago I studies American Karate from the Austin Society of Karate.  The head of the system, Mr. Greg Beaver.  Almost everything was Tae Kwon Do.  I think American Karate is a term that is used for Tae Kwon Do and Japanese styles of karate that is taught in english and has a more modern aproach to training.  Every time I have seen the term American Karate used it was a more tournament oriented system that allowed a little more individuality.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 21, 2004)

IMHO most Ameriacn Karate is TKD, very few karate schools adopt the term


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 7, 2006)

*I was reading through some of these older posts and wanted to give a little more info on Joe Lewis's background. He trained originally in Shorin ryu karate while stationed on Okinawa. Later after he was back in the US. He also trained in the Tracy's Kenpo karate system, he was hired by the Tracy's to join their competition team. He trained with Bruce Lee while he was still competing in tournaments. He did not train very long with Mr. Lee though.  Wanting to develop his style further, he trained with a wide variety of other styles and instructors before coming up with his system. John Graden started in Taekwondo before training with Joe Lewis. *








			
				jakmak52 said:
			
		

> I was trained at USA Karate in St. Petersburg, Florida back in 1993. My main Master who is John Graden who trained under Joe Lewis who in turn trained under Mr. Bruce Lee, however I was told that the "American" style was integrated with more western boxing techniques.


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2006)

In regards to Joe Lewis, it should also be noted that he also studied for some time with Master Doversola of the Okinawa Te Karate Organization which is based in Los Angeles, CA. Master Doversola has an interesting training background from his earlier days in Hawaii, But his system of Okinawa Te is generally regarded as an American Karate System, of which he is the founder.


----------



## searcher (Aug 7, 2006)

The TKD I train in is actually called American Karate, but it has no japanese terminology used in class.   It sounds to me like your instructors has trained in TSD and has reverted back to using Japanese terms.   What we must remember is that General Choi was trained in Shotokan and you can still see the Japanes influence in the Chong-han forms.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nei chu so, Isn't that the same instructor that taught Oyama Goju ryu?


----------



## tom fox (Oct 3, 2006)

I teach American Karate and use very little TKD..mostly shotokan and a mixture of other arts..so I suppose it can be called MMA


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Many schools of karate that either no longer have ties with the Japanese, Korean or Okinawan organizations or where founded in America, call themselves American karate. (Karate practiced in America,using english in classes,wearing traditional and non traditional uniforms, using forms created by American instructors,etc.)*


----------



## Robert Lee (Oct 4, 2006)

If you remember back a few years The TKD and karate shotokan argument it had its stroys And that was it. Some showed that shotokan was the key to TKD while others said no. far as American Karate. More or less if you learn or teach in America You are learning American karate. Now far as Okinawin Or japanese Yes you are learning its core if you are in that group. America should evolve As all other countries did as to M/A being there. Karate Gung Fu ect should adapt to the people Not the people should adpt to it. Each country changed things somewhat as a art was introduced and taught there. America is a melting pot of people America has grown to the want it now option key training methods that bring fast good results. Our culture is much different then the asian culture. So we do not embrace the Do as much We want the self defence training and do not want to spend the years to gain results. M/A arts have been altered to meet certion needs Is it good or bad. Well as in other countries some of the old Katarte arts have lost part of there core Not handed down lost in translation. Now Some kata has moves that are not any longer taught proper. First karate was in a way deadly it delt with real hard core disabling moves. Then it became outdated And was being offerd to school children and such It was made softer new Kata came along Strikes were changed so they were not as effective Karate changed to meet the future in a softer way. So all could benfit as it was thought. Now days Some roots need to come back to its harder method It is one of the few hand to hand combat methods That can enable a person strong defence. The GUN TOOK AWAY THE NEED for over all primative methods But Americans want this old way as they think that is what it should be. Perhaps It would give better credit back to the M/A But then people would not make a living teaching anymore would they. As not many would train that hard and Such. So we sell belts and give rank and people believe they Know Karate Or Gung Fu ect. Then find in there hour of need they just new some movie type moves that got them hurt. Im am not bashing any art. Just its teaching concept. There are a few American Schools that train hard core Less Kata which is right As early karate had few Kata. And they train well. While some traditional schools Some train well others hand out rank like candy. Then we get more schools and more schools. Money money and rank. Just look at the schools in the 60s the 70s they seemed to me to train harder Then the 80s and on so many schools opened and A lot of respect dropped for the M/A as a whole. I went off course But American karate is needed just as much as good traditional schools That really teach and do not sell belts


----------

